# Microcephaly



## tiggy

This is what Alyssa has been diagnosed with.

I had to google it as have never heard of it before but before you read can I justr say that at no point during my pregnancy did i abuse drugs or alcohol.

.......

What is Microcephaly?

Microcephaly is a medical condition in which the circumference of the head is smaller than normal because the brain has not developed properly or has stopped growing. Microcephaly can be present at birth or it may develop in the first few years of life. It is most often caused by genetic abnormalities that interfere with the growth of the cerebral cortex during the early months of foetal development. It is associated with Downs syndrome, chromosomal syndromes, and neurometabolic syndromes. Babies may also be born with microcephaly if, during pregnancy, their mother abused drugs or alcohol, became infected with a cytomegalovirus, rubella (German measles), or varicella (chicken pox) virus, was exposed to certain toxic chemicals, or had untreated phenylketonuria (PKU). Babies born with microcephaly will have a smaller than normal head that will fail to grow as they progress through infancy. Depending on the severity of the accompanying syndrome, children with microcephaly may have mental ******ation, delayed motor functions and speech, facial distortions, dwarfism or short stature, hyperactivity, seizures, difficulties with coordination and balance, and other brain or neurological abnormalities. Some children with microcephaly will have normal intelligence and a head that will grow bigger, but they will track below the normal growth curves for head circumference. 

Is there any treatment?


There is no treatment for microcephaly that can return a childs head to a normal size or shape. Treatment focuses on ways to decrease the impact of the associated deformities and neurological disabilities. Children with microcephaly and developmental delays are usually evaluated by a paediatric neurologist and followed by a medical management team. Early childhood intervention programs that involve physical, speech, and occupational therapists help to maximize abilities and minimize dysfunction. Medications are often used to control seizures, hyperactivity, and neuromuscular symptoms. Genetic counselling may help families understand the risk for microcephaly in subsequent pregnancies What is the prognosis?


Some children will only have mild disability. Others, especially if they are otherwise growing and developing normally, will have normal intelligence and continue to develop and meet regular age-appropriate milestones. 

.............

I have underlined the parts that sound like Alyssa.


----------



## Arcanegirl

must be hard to have people assume you may have abused drugs or alcohol when they read that, i know you didnt :hugs:


----------



## tiggy

ty dearest xx.

tho mihgt abuse my last 2 bottles wkd later lol.

just glad to fianlly have an answer of these so caled medical proffesoinals.

ps give bump a hug for me.


----------



## JASMAK

One thing that I have learned by having a child with a disability, is NEVER judge. I would NEVER think that you drank or used drugs. :hug:


----------



## tiggy

ty hun.

Gonny have word wi nursery staff as Aly is under the special needs section so now they will know too.

was supposed to get this letter back ages ago the review was in september had to get hv to chase it up.


----------



## massacubano

:hug:

I know people always assume you did the worst to cause it! for example I have a mild placenta pevia and it is common with cocaine use... go figure!

Keep us updated we check in this section often ;)


----------

